# Moving Eyes Painting



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've finally got some progress on this project, so I thought I'd get a thread started. 

I posted a while back that I really wanted to do a painting that had moving eyes looking out from behind eye holes, like those you see in the old movies. I had lots of great ideas thrown around, but nothing that was going to be within my abilities that would be what I was envisioning.

DaveintheGrave was one of the posters, and he let me know that he'd been thinking about trying something similar, and that he'd be happy to experiment with the idea and send me a moving eye mechanism if he could get it to work... and he did. I'd wanted a pause in between movement, and it works so perfectly - it is a beautifully simple idea, but no one had thought of it before. (can't thank you enough, Dave!)
Mechanical: - Moving Eyes Mechanism

So I have the pupils (courtesy of Terra's eye patterns-full tutorial here, but I used ping pong balls) and gloss coat on the eyeballs complete:










I had a large frame picked up from the thrift store that I spraypainted black and then did aging with gold metallic paint.


I am doing the painting on cardboard, and mounting the eye mechanism on plywood that will be behind the cardboard. The screw mount will be behind, but the screws will be hidden behind the cardboard.

Here is the beginning paint job of "Mortimer"











And the finished version - still have to do the clear coat to simulate the varnish.
Updated final paint pic - had to fix the highlights and I adjusted the colors on screen for a more accurate color portrayal. 6/14










I haven't painted in quite a while, so I wasn't planning on Mort being really detailed - sort of a primitive style portrait, and I think he turned out rather well. I am a graphic designer, and used to be a fine artist, but it's been a while since I really sat down and did "art" that involved handwork and not a computer... 

Hope to get the eye holes cut into the plywood and mount the eyes tomorrow if I'm lucky.

Still have to get side panels to mount on the frame to increase the thickness of the frame itself as the motor needs about a 6-7 inches clearance from the wall. I figure on getting some wall molding to mount and then paint up to match the frame and it will look just fine. 

I'm really really excited about this - can't wait to get it completed. It just may go up now, and stay up until Halloween.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

That is going to be so cool when you're finished framing it! I think the painting is coming along very nicely. Props to Dave for making the eyes!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! Your painting is really looking GREAT, FG !! 
That looks as good or better than some paintings I've seen done on canvas. Great job!
I think that's going to turn out to be a really fantastic prop!!
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice FG! Doesn't look like you've lost your touch at all!
Can't wait to see the finished prop 

MsM


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wonderful painting! This is gonna be spooky as all get out.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Painting looks awesome, this is going to be a very cool prop, and i cant wait for dave's eye how -to, that mechanism is beautiful in it's design and simplicity.
I think there is alot of potential in that little gear motor, and dave is leading the way.


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice work FG, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Awsome FG, now I can't wait to see it in action! You gonna post a video?


----------



## hauntcrazy (Nov 14, 2007)

Looking great
I have a portrait that I have used in my haunted house for several years.
It is from the Disney concept though. 
I mounted a portait of a lady on cardboard. I cut out the eyes and mounted them about 1/2" behind the eye hole cutouts. I mounted a small light just below the eyes on the inside to make the eyes glow. When you walk past the portrait, the eyes appear to follow you. I want to construct another portrait this year where the eyes actually move just like the one you are doing.
How are you going to build the mechanism to move the eyes?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Beautiful work there FG and Dave. What a great collaboration on a classic prop. Well done you two!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Laurie! That means a LOT coming from you. Frankie's Girl is doing the hard part, I did the easy part!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

that painting is totally incredible! You have the gift, FG! Dave, nice work on the eyes as well.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes that looks great..... just waiting to see them put together !
Team work can really pay off !!!


----------



## craigsrobotics (Nov 20, 2007)

*Nice work!*

I am a big fan of animatronic movements, and this very nice work.....

On a similar note, for those of you not saavy with mechanical design or animationics, you could make a similar illusion by using plastic ping pong balls cut in half....paint an "eye" on the inside of each of the halves, glue in place, and light dimly from behind. When your patrons walk by, it will give the illusion of following eyes, no matter which angle they look at the portrait from...similar to the inverted bust design...Of course, your patrons will have to be at least 2 feet from the painting to get the effect.

Good job on the painting and the mechanics.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

craigs... you beat me to it, I was just about to say that. Now, I want to *TRY *it.

 LQQK Mama, that painting is looking at us! I *LOVE *it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks again for the compliments, everyone!!

I'm a fan of the "non-moving" moving eyes also, like craigsrobotics mentioned. I've had the inverted ping-pong ball eyes on my stirring witch out in the yard for a few years now. It works great!! Even creeps me out sometimes!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just wanted to do a quick post to say that I haven't forgotten this project... just had some unexpected horribleness lately.

My dad had a heart attack on Father's Day, an emergency double bypass and I had to drop everything and fly to Kentucky (home state). He's doing fine now, long road to recovery ahead, but fine. (whew!) and I'm hopefully going to be able to get back home this weekend.

Is it wrong that I think his chest staples look really cool and keep thinking of painting him green? Dadinstein!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, FG, that's so scary about your dad! I hope he recovers quickly. 
You're quite the artist, BTW, can't wait to see the finished prop.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your father, FG. I'm glad he's doing OK now.
And I hope his recovery goes smoothly!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just wanted to do a quick post to say that I haven't forgotten this project... just had some unexpected horribleness lately.
> 
> My dad had a heart attack on Father's Day, an emergency double bypass and I had to drop everything and fly to Kentucky (home state). He's doing fine now, long road to recovery ahead, but fine. (whew!) and I'm hopefully going to be able to get back home this weekend.
> 
> Is it wrong that I think his chest staples look really cool and keep thinking of painting him green? Dadinstein!


Glad your father pulled through. And if dadinstein is wrong then so were my thoughts when I first say my bald girlfriend after her brain surgery with electrodes coming out of her skull! Sometimes we just can't control it lol

MsM


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Speedy recovery to your father FG! The project looks great, though. I can't wait to see the eyeballs installed!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*UPDATE finally!*








The painting in the frame, the DaveintheGrave eye mechanism attached, and I know how I'm going to place it on the wall, with drapery and a skull head finial at the top. 












And my dad is doing really really well. He got released from the hospital last week, and may be cleared to drive next week and is staying with my sister until then.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

OMG! That's awsome! FG, your painting is just outstanding! And DintheG, that eye movement is perfect! A wonderfull prop all around, great job you two!

:OD

PS. WAIT! I sense a business partnership here... you two together producing "Lenticular Ghost Portraits with Moving Eyes"!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Wonderful job on it!

-Doc


----------



## azdude (Aug 6, 2008)

Outstanding! The dark colors on the painting really give it a creepy look!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

FG that looks great!!!! What an awesome painting job, it looks aged perfectly!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That came together great. It would definitely creep me out.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

*EXCELLENT WORK!!! * 

FG, your talent amazes me. That portrait is FABULOUS. And Dave, the eye mechanism motion is just perfect. You guys did a great job, just marvelous.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

wow that came out really awesome FG! Love it!! you really should paint more i love that pic!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Top notch prop, the kiddies are gonna love this!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

That turned out great! Really creepy with the pause in the eye movement. Makes it look more realistic!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Frankies girl , your portrait is amazing wow you did a wonderfull painting , that prop is gonna be a big hit for sure , love the eye mechanism  great job !


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

WOW! That is truly FABULOUS! 

MsM
*wondering if FG has been taking video lessons from scarisburg*


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know if the background music was on purpose, but it made me giggle. Do you have horror movies on in your house at all times too?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

HappyScientist said:


> I don't know if the background music was on purpose, but it made me giggle. Do you have horror movies on in your house at all times too?


I was wondering if anyone noticed that... my hubband was playing Evil Dead Regeneration while I was recording.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

You did an amazing job with that. Dave's mechanism combined with your artistic talents are superb. Get a patent on this process and get these produced! Seriously! You and Dave should get the credit and $$$ from this project. There is nothing like it on the market. You could make a fortune!

Eric


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, FG!! That turned out even better than I expected. The whole thing is really creepy to watch. 
That looks JUST like the paintings you see in the old movies with someone peeking from behind. The detailed portrait is what makes it all come together.
Like I said--I did the easy part, you did the hard part. Bravo!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wolfbeard said:


> You did an amazing job with that. Dave's mechanism combined with your artistic talents are superb. Get a patent on this process and get these produced! Seriously! You and Dave should get the credit and $$$ from this project. There is nothing like it on the market. You could make a fortune!
> 
> Eric


Why does everything have to be about making money? 
Once you make 'work' out of you hobby or passion, it changes everything.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying its not good enough to be on the market cause it definitely is. It just seems that everytime someone posts a cool prop they made that there always seems to be someone encouraging them to go commercial with it.
Sometimes its not about the money but about the artistry and passion 

MsM


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Why does everything have to be about making money?
> Once you make 'work' out of you hobby or passion, it changes everything.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying its not good enough to be on the market cause it definitely is. It just seems that everytime someone posts a cool prop they made that there always seems to be someone encouraging them to go commercial with it.
> Sometimes its not about the money but about the artistry and passion
> ...


It took me about 15 hours (off and on for over 2 weeks) to paint "Mortimer," so there is no way I'd do this with any mind to mass produce.  But it's kind of anyone to think it looks good enough to do so.

BUT anyone that wanted to attempt this project, DaveintheGrave's excellent tutorial on the moving eyes and locating a suitable creepy old portrait image that could be printed out (size it up for your found frame, tile it) and then put it together, cut out the eye holes and then coat it with a varnish/topcoat, and you'll have a darn good prop! 

For me, it was trying something a bit outside my comfort zone (a prop that actually MOVES  ) while trying for something I hadn't seen before... as many old movies as we've all seen with the eyes peering out of a painting, you'd think it would be a commonly produced prop. 

I really hope more of you attempt something like this, as I'm sure there are refinements and variations that would just be amazing with all the talent and imagination on this board!


----------

